# I don't understand the "need" - Calls



## Steelart99 (Mar 20, 2013)

So, I'm at a bit of a loss .... I don't understand the "need" for calls ... Don't all the critters hang out in your yards too? 

My wife refuses to let me go grocery shopping in the yard. And the 100 strong Elk herd has been staying about a mile away. Foxes and Coyotes are not edible, not even for us southern boys.

[attachment=20985]

[attachment=20986]

[attachment=20987]

[attachment=20988]

[attachment=20989]


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 20, 2013)

I AM BEYOND JEALOUS!!


----------



## Bigg081 (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm not a hunter but my southern-ness made me wan to go grab the shot gun an snag one or two of those turkeys. Deep fried turkey!! Yummm


----------



## Dane Fuller (Mar 20, 2013)

Dan, my back yard has a lot of tasty critters in it quite often as well. My wife won't let me go grocery shopping either....


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 20, 2013)

Hey- I live in the city- the deer eat everything- the moose well you have seen how close. I don't even take pictures of the deer- just wack them with a shovel when they get too close and I am not kidding!!! Now if somebody has a call that will keep them away now you are talking.


----------



## ssgmeader (Mar 20, 2013)

Ok that buck in the middle is a good looking buck. And would not last long in my yard.


----------



## LoneStar (Mar 20, 2013)

Google "coyote recipes" for some culinary ideas. Seriously.


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 21, 2013)

LoneStar said:


> Google "coyote recipes" for some culinary ideas. Seriously.



Does not surprise me- I have tasted mountain lion roast-not bad.


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Mar 21, 2013)

Dude....You AIN'T right.:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3: Are you in heaven or what?


----------



## Outdoormarsh (Mar 21, 2013)

Awww! Soooo not fair!!!

Wish this was me... :dash2:


----------



## Outdoormarsh (Mar 21, 2013)

By he way, you have a beautiful back yard. Very jealous!


----------



## Steelart99 (Mar 21, 2013)

Outdoormarsh said:


> By he way, you have a beautiful back yard. Very jealous!



Thanks, we love our place. A bit of a challege sometimes, but well worth it. 30 minutes to the closest grocery store / restaurant. 5 miles of dirt road before we hit pavement ... and we laugh and smile everytime we drive it.


----------



## Outdoormarsh (Mar 21, 2013)

Steelart99 said:


> Outdoormarsh said:
> 
> 
> > By he way, you have a beautiful back yard. Very jealous!
> ...



Sounds like you're livin the life


----------



## WoodLove (Mar 22, 2013)

I just thre up a little in my mouth....... what an aweful problem to have.... overrun with deer, turkey, and elk...... Im a P.E.T.A. person...... People Eating Tasty Animals 

I wish I had that kind of problem...... beautiful back yard.


----------



## HomeBody (Mar 31, 2013)

You live in a great place! I live in the boonies too. Well, as "boonie" as Illinois gets, anyway. 20 min. to the store. With the road commissioner we have, I *almost* live on a dirt road. The critters will run you over out here. Deer and rabbits eat everything you try to grow and the coyotes want to eat your dogs and cats. I had to get a bigger dog. Birds and bugs want in every building. But, it's so quiet and peaceful out here I wouldn't trade it for anything. Gary


----------



## Wes Murphy (Mar 31, 2013)

MMMMMMMMMM, tasty


----------



## Steelart99 (Mar 31, 2013)

Gary et al, 
Yeah, it is hard for us to imagine living in "civilization" anymore. We live in a two story log home with cathedral ceilings on the second (main) floor of about 18 ft tall. One entire end of the 2 story house is glass and looks out over a valley with pine trees and rolling hills. Someone had to live here ...


----------



## Steelart99 (Mar 31, 2013)

Ha ... my lovely bride seriously frowns on actual hunting. I can make hunting and skinning knives... but can't use them.


----------

